# Ranger's red upper lip



## Rangers_mom (Jun 5, 2013)

A couple days I ago I noticed that Ranger's (7.5 months) upper lip is bright red/pink, and I'm 99% sure it has always been black. It doesn't seem to bother him at all. Does anyone know what this could be?

Not sure if this is related, but on Sunday morning when I got him out of his crate he had thrown up all over it and poor guy was still throwing up after we got him out. We're guessing he got into something that upset his stomach, but we keep a very close eye on him so we can't figure out what it is. We spent half of Sunday at the emergency vet. X-rays were clear, they gave him can injection to help with the nausea and sent him home with metronidazole to take every 12 hours over the next few days to help ease the gastric inflammation. They also had me put him on a bland diet of boiled chicken and white rice and I've started transitioning him back to his normal food (Fromm's large breed puppy). He is pretty much back to his very energetic and cheerful self but I noticed the red lip a day or two later and it got me a little worried.


----------



## Rangers_mom (Jun 5, 2013)

Here's a much more attractive shot of my sweet boy.


----------



## Sandranicoleyu (Sep 7, 2020)

Hi, may I know if you found a solution for this? My dog has a pink patch also


----------



## Ffcmm (May 4, 2016)

Sandranicoleyu said:


> Hi, may I know if you found a solution for this? My dog has a pink patch also


this is a pretty old thread, it might be more helpful to start a new one as the original poster has been inactive since 2013.

If your puppy has a red lip like the original poster, I'd think it might be allergies or maybe an abrasion?


----------

